

The iPad could revolutionize health care - cwan
http://www.thebigmoney.com/articles/0s-1s-and-s/2010/04/07/apple-day

======
michael_dorfman
If that's the case, why didn't the Tablet PC do the job? Medical applications
similar to those described in the article were supposed to be the "killer app"
for the Tablet, but the adoption was negligible.

